# Malawi tank pics



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

How do you like my Malawi tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Like it.


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

I thanks


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks good. I like the nice flowing design you did


----------



## Ant (4 mo ago)

cool!


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

Thanks


----------

